# English teaching jobs in HK



## wonderfullife (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Folks.

I would appreciate your combined input on the following. 

I will hopefully relocate to HK soon and my wife wishes to obtain employment as an English Teacher as she is fully qualified and obvioulsy wishes to work in the wonderful city. 

What are the opportunities for obtaining employment - once she arrives? 
Salary expectations?
Lastly in terms of salary, what would be an achievable rate for private coaching if that is possible?

Appreciate that many ask these questions and that we will only really know once we arrive. But hope that you can give us some insight into this amazing adventure that we are about to undertake.


----------

